# Where to buy bio-spira?



## peckka (Sep 21, 2005)

Hi.

I'm getting ready to re-cycle my 60 gallon tank and start over. I've been reading for monhts about this bio-spira from marineland. I'd love to give it a try, but I was wondering where I could buy it? It does not seem that PetSmart or Petco in my area carry these products. Plus, I've read that it must be refrigerated, so what is the best place to go to get it?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

do you have a lfs in your area? It might be illegal in your state.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Here is their website: http://www.marineland.com/products/mllabs/copy of ml_biospira.asp . If you can't find it anywhere else, you can probably get it off there if it is legal in your state.


----------



## peckka (Sep 21, 2005)

If it's legal in my state? Oklahoma has a lot of stuff that is illegal (6 point beer, tattoos, porn, etc) but I can't imagine bio-spira would be illegal!!! No, as far as lfs, it's just a few Petsmarts, three Petcos, and a few saltwater only fish stores. 

How the heck would I find out if it is illegal or not?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I just noticed today that our local mom and pop store carries it. You have to check the refrigrated area of the petstore. It is not a normal on the shelf item.


----------



## peckka (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks for all the help. On marineland's site, they give a search box based on zip code. I put mine in, and it came up with a few places around my town. I'll give those a try, and will look in the refrigerated merchandise.


----------

